# Who here actually likes Paris Hilton?



## Aokiji (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, who does?


----------



## Juubi (Jul 4, 2007)

Me.
I'm sure that there are many others.
Lol. Flamewar.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2007)

I dont she is a whoretastic bitch with many diseases and no boobies.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2007)

I like her.

Locked away in jail.


----------



## Liengod (Jul 4, 2007)

Who here is actually worthless?*


----------



## Neogenesis (Jul 4, 2007)

I do. I find her entertaining. On the other hand I am generally open minded and believe most people have something to offer. She's taught to act like that for the benefits you get. I'll bet my ass of our image of her is as far off as it gets.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 4, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I like her.
> 
> Locked away in jail.




That was....Rather smooth..


----------



## Circe (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't hate a person I don't know, but I can't say I like her either......


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 4, 2007)

She's not news and should get the fuck off my TV.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 4, 2007)

:/ srsly they are making such a huge deal out of her going to jail. wtf. 

and shes like "I'm dropping the stupid act" 

and in the same breath she states that jail was like "being in a cage"

=_=


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2007)

I just don't care about her.  Agreed with Yu, I am tired of her being in the news though.



Takumi Matsuki said:


> That was....Rather smooth..



HE QUESTIONED ZARU OMG


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 4, 2007)

On a scale of 1-10 on my hatered towards her, mine is a 12. So yea I hate her bullshit "I've changed as person she said to the media" pfft cuntrag


----------



## lollipop (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate her


----------



## Juubi (Jul 4, 2007)

Paris Hilton is awesome. I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about.
1.)She has been able to make millions of dollars off of doing absolutely nothing. That's the American dream.
2.)She has been to jail, and is now more gangsta than 90% of NF.
3.)She is brimming with sexual talent. There aren't many men that *wouldn't* bang her.
4.)She makes millions of people with low self esteem feel better by comparing themselves to her.
5.)Her persona of a drunken, rich idiot who is addicted to sex, but still has more power than half of L.A. is a perfect representation of America when compared with the rest of the world.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 4, 2007)

She's a piece of shit. It makes me sick that the media puts way too much attention towards her. I'm tired of hearing about her everyday.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 4, 2007)

I would totally jump her 
I like stupid easy drunken girls >_> makes me feel superior 
....................


----------



## Naida (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't judge a person I don't know, but I am sick and tired of all this media coverage. Whoop-dee-doo, you went to jail. So have millions of others. Get over it.

Mind you, I hate the media anyway.


----------



## Hope (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate her. She's worthless.


----------



## stardust (Jul 4, 2007)

She 'found God'.

Lawls.

God.


----------



## Sara (Jul 4, 2007)

she can kiss my ass.​


----------



## Kakashi.XP (Jul 4, 2007)

bah...not really...


----------



## kidloco (Jul 4, 2007)

i like her in prison or death


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2007)

Why would anyone in their right mind like a spoilt, 26 year old whore? Shes famous for a homevideo for god sakes, and not a very good one at that.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 4, 2007)

I only like my Paris Hilton one way and that is Dead.....


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 4, 2007)

Not me. **


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't.
............


----------



## Lullebulle (Jul 4, 2007)

I have nothing against her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't really like her, but O don't really hate her either.


----------



## Ponzu (Jul 4, 2007)

Paris is a Nappy-headed hoe.
so no, i don't like hur.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 4, 2007)

She's better in jail, under a truck tire, on a stake burning, etc..


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 4, 2007)

I never even knew her till she was in prison. Cant really judge though but for the time being its a NO, heh.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 4, 2007)

I *don't* like her. I would explain why, but I would start flaming.


----------



## Frambuesa (Jul 4, 2007)

she makes me laugh so hard :rofl


----------



## Ash (Jul 5, 2007)

I couldn't care less about Paris Hilton.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2007)

Wait...she got out of Mr. Slave.


----------



## Fremen (Jul 5, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

she entertains my fantasies.... wait nope her vid was tacky...never mind!


----------



## Radharn (Jul 6, 2007)

I like her. I just think that "she's wasting her life away" if you know what I mean. With all the money she has I think she's still not happy with her life. Well that's just what I see in her.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 7, 2007)

I really don't care for Paris Hilton at all. She doesn't bother me.


----------



## williambob (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
  Yeah!i do like her for her acting skill much in the minor role portrayed by her in the House of Wax.She is a good actress and she is the role model for many people now.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jul 7, 2007)

I like news about her, they are always so entertaining.


----------



## Aya (Jul 7, 2007)

don't really like or  hate her...

but yeah the news about her are always amusing xD


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 7, 2007)

Paris helton? reely? sheeze so kewl mang.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2007)

I like Paris.  Whether anyone likes it or not...Paris is American royalty.  And who am I to hate royalty?!

(Surprisingly...I am starting to even like Nicole Richie.  I used to hate her.  But I caught an interview on the tonight show about a month ago.  She is actually a pretty cool chick.)


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Not me.. that's for sure >_>


----------



## raibbhani (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol. whut? 


No. nope. NOT A CHANCE!!

Its boring to see her all over the news for fuckin EVERYDAY.


----------



## Starber (Jul 7, 2007)

lol Paris Hilton.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 7, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> She 'found God'.
> 
> Lawls.
> 
> God.



she found god huh, not by what this meter is telling me


----------



## kashikun (Jul 7, 2007)

yea forget her...


----------



## khorven (Jul 8, 2007)

she is a poopty pewpty pants


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 8, 2007)

Not really. Shes only famous for being rich, and her attempts at doing other things are pathetic.

The Simple Life is not only one of many stupid reality tv shows, theres nothing entertaining about it. Its just Paris and Nicole sneaking out of activities they were made to do.

Her album is self centred and her songs have no point. I mean what the hell is The Stars Are Blind supposed to be about?

Her "acting" is basicly just her being herself with a different name.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 8, 2007)

Ew, Paris Hilton. That bitch makes me sick.


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 8, 2007)

What a question!  

But no, I absolutley don't.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Not really. Shes only famous for being rich, and her attempts at doing other things are pathetic.
> 
> The Simple Life is not only one of many stupid reality tv shows, theres nothing entertaining about it. Its just Paris and Nicole sneaking out of activities they were made to do.
> 
> ...




she is being sued by UB40 for the lyrics used in Stars are blind, ha


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

I like to hate her...

Can't say that she hasnt given me and my mates alot of fun talking about how low she can go. No offence but how low can she go?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2007)

I could care less about Paris and her antics.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 9, 2007)

I wuv Paris Hilton. She has better drawing skills than half of the forum.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

proof enough paris is a whore


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> she is being sued by UB40 for the lyrics used in Stars are blind, ha


Really? Which lyrics? I stopped paying attention after she used such lines as "if you show me real love baby I'll show you mine" I mean is she trying to sound romantic or slutty with that line? I'm guessing slutty since she says "one of your girlfriends" implying the person she's singing to already has multiple girlfriends.



Lastier said:


> I wuv Paris Hilton. She has better drawing skills than half of the forum.


Do you actually know who Paris Hilton is? She's not an artist, shes a hotel heiress.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

> Copyright violation
> 
> In June 2007, British reggae band UB40 started legal action against Hilton and Warner Chappell Music for plagiarism due to similarities between the song "Stars Are Blind" and their 1990 song Kingston Town.



God I never get tired of seeing this


----------



## Snow (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd tap, but past being penetration material, I wish she was never born.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> God I never get tired of seeing this



lol, wow, i thought they made the glass tinted in the back??


----------



## Morwain (Jul 10, 2007)

She is an insult to females everywhere even those who do not know her are feeling shame because of her actions.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Morwain said:


> She is an insult to females everywhere even those who do not know her are feeling shame because of her actions.



she's an insult to just about anything, thank god for Dennis Leary, god I loved his Christmas Special where he ripped on her

Then there was this


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 10, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> I couldn't care less about Paris Hilton.



My thoughts exactly. She's not important to me for me to hate her.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

jtriggs7 said:


> My thoughts exactly. She's not important to me for me to hate her.



I just laugh at her, she won't be popular for long


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

@ Paris Hilton


----------



## Ero Pervert (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't hate, And I don't care bout her.. :/


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 11, 2007)

Erm no. **


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

sad but true


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 11, 2007)

Paris got the one thing that money can't buy but she has always dreamed of...FAME...because before she went to jail I didn't even know who Paris was.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2007)

She's not that bad, people just like hating on rich people.


@The Guy above me: She's been in like 15 movies.


----------



## Poison (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't care about her.


----------



## kashikun (Jul 11, 2007)

She said she read the bible..... yea right


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

kashikun said:


> She said she read the bible..... yea right



she says she read the bible, let's see what the BS Meter is showing


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 11, 2007)

Most of the people in here are saying that they don't like Paris Hilton, but it's amazing how they are contributing to this thread in reaching 4 pages. This is how her popularity and "famous" lifestyle lives to this very day. She needs people to talk about her, whether negative or positive. Those that hate her are only adding gas to her fire, and in this case, her fire is her celebrity status. If you wish for this chick to stop appearing in every media outlet, just stop talking about her.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Most of the people in here are saying that they don't like Paris Hilton, but it's amazing how they are contributing to this thread in reaching 4 pages. This is how her popularity and "famous" lifestyle lives to this very day. She needs people to talk about her, whether negative or positive. Those that hate her are only adding gas to her fire, and in this case, her fire is her celebrity status. If you wish for this chick to stop appearing in every media outlet, just stop talking about her.



need I say more about what you wrote


----------



## Vicious (Jul 12, 2007)

Twilight said:


> I don't care about her.


Me either.



> sad but true


lol very true


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

insert your own quote


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2007)

Sean, enough with the pictures.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't give a shit about her. I don't know if that counts as hate.:/


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I like her.
> 
> Locked away in jail.



 oh man that caught me off guard lol


----------



## Charu (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmmm...
I don't really know her.
What is she?
An actress? A random person?
How'd she become famous?
Anyways, I can't really dislike her...
But can't say I like her, either :/


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 15, 2007)

charu-san said:


> Hmmm...
> I don't really know her.
> What is she?
> An actress? A random person?
> ...



a spoiled rich whore with no talent


----------

